# 2011 Cruze, why no E85?



## Murphsox (May 2, 2021)

Some places sell the E85 kits if your looking to run it


----------



## Muz (Apr 15, 2018)

Murphsox said:


> Some places sell the E85 kits if your looking to run it


Where can I find a kit for the 2011 Cruze? Or is that for all other models?


----------



## Johnny B (Jun 4, 2019)

I don't believe there is any reason can't use E85. However, there doesn't seem to be a plug and play kit for a 2011. Between BNR and ZZP, they seem to have these kits for 1.4L engines. BNR's kit doesn't cover the 2011, it seems odd but I'm sure there is a reason.









BNR 1.4T Flex Fuel Kit-BNR-FlexFuel14






store.badnewsracing.net













ZZP Sonic/Cruze E85 Flex Fuel Conversion Kit


This product will connect inline with your fuel line and it will be constantly monitoring the fuels ethanol percentage and then sending a signal to the PCM. With our ZZP Sonic/Cruze PCM tune setup for this kit, it will allow you to run any mix of e85/premium gasoline and the PCM will adjust the...




zzperformance.com





If you really want to run E-85, I'm sure either would get you there with the least amount of messing around.


----------



## Muz (Apr 15, 2018)

Yeah, ZZP said it's the only model that can't do flex fuel. Dunno why though, I recall BNR saying it will run straight E85 but not flex fuel. E85 is expensive here and seems like it's not worth it. However water/meth injection or an upgraded intercooler seems like the best option. Or just running a decent octane booster...


----------



## Mr_Pat (Mar 7, 2021)

Maybe something in the sensors or wiring missing to run e85 ?? something they changed the next model year.? They tend to mke small changes every year of the vehicle for improvements and or fixes. now as we have already seen they only take care of some fixes well noted by the PCV system issues.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

GM like money. Alcohol sensor cost money.
Money good. Environment bad. Money win.


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

I believe the 2011 ECMs do not support the ethanol tables required to use various ethanol mixtures.


----------



## Muz (Apr 15, 2018)

JLL said:


> I believe the 2011 ECMs do not support the ethanol tables required to use various ethanol mixtures.


Cool, thanks JLL...


----------



## jimmyc (Jun 27, 2020)

Question" WHY do you want to run E85?


----------



## Muz (Apr 15, 2018)

jimmyc said:


> Question" WHY do you want to run E85?


High octane, knock reduction. Looking at water/meth injection now though to bring down the intake temp too. I think that's causing my KR...


----------



## jimmyc (Jun 27, 2020)

Thanks. I am under the impression that if the motor is not specifically designed for E85, using it
will ( might?) damage or destroy the motor. (Too much alcohol in the mix).


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

jimmyc said:


> Thanks. I am under the impression that if the motor is not specifically designed for E85, using it
> will ( might?) damage or destroy the motor. (Too much alcohol in the mix).


The LUJ/LUV is ok to run E85 with the proper ECM calibration (aka a tune).


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

Snipesy said:


> GM like money. Alcohol sensor cost money.
> Money good. Environment bad. Money win.


You gunning for that promotion at GM I see, keep up the good work.


----------



## Cruton (Sep 19, 2017)

My 2014 is tuned for e85 with a Trifecta Elite tune but without the Flex Fuel conversion kit. I did two datalog runs using E85 from two different stations since I suspected the e85 of one of them was not up to par and submitted them to Trifecta. Proved I was right. Steven at Trifecta strongly recommended that I order the ZZP Flex Fuel Conversion kit because without it, the ECM is "blind" as to how much ethanol is truly in the tank, and is forced to compensate via skewing the fuel trims. Michael confirmed that the ZZP kit will work with their Elite tune. I placed my order with ZZP and the Flex Fuel kit should arrive in a couple of days. 

The Flex Fuel Conversion kit also frees you from the anxiety of getting caught on the road with no e85 available near you, or perhaps having to drive far each time you need refueling. This is a bonus as it will also allow me to run other types of fuel (e.g. 93 oct, 106oct racing gas, etc - heck, I might even try avgas, lol) without fear of giving the car an indigestion.

Last, a special shoutout to the Trifecta gurus for their awesome and super fast service.


----------



## boosted_eco (May 6, 2019)

Get ahold of Vermont tuning I’m running a flex sensor and e85 on a 2011 right now. I searched for awhile and could never find a definite answer and I ended up messaging him and he told me he could do it


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Johnny B said:


> I don't believe there is any reason can't use E85. However, there doesn't seem to be a plug and play kit for a 2011. Between BNR and ZZP, they seem to have these kits for 1.4L engines. BNR's kit doesn't cover the 2011, it seems odd but I'm sure there is a reason.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


BNR said that year is missing a pin


----------



## jimmyc (Jun 27, 2020)

I find this subject interesting. I have a 2014.....and have just done a bit of research on these" kits". $259? Other than the supposed air pollution reduction, any more advantages? Is this simply a "I want it" for no particular (practical) reason?

Just curious...not challenging


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Thebigzeus said:


> BNR said that year is missing a pin


All the gen 1 years are. You have to add the pin to the ECM electrical connector and then run it to the ethanol sensor.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

JLL said:


> All the gen 1 years are. You have to add the pin to the ECM electrical connector and then run it to the ethanol sensor.


2011 is different they stated


----------

